# Best way to clean shower insert



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Have a fiberglass shower insert and it constantly gets dirty from soap scum, water spots, grease,etc. Have tried all kinds of ways to clean it and most involve a lot of elbow grease. Anyone come across any good products or methods to easily clean this type of surface?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Yes, Tilex Daily Shower. Use as directed. It is a miracle product that keeps showers clean. Daily is the best way to use it, but using it every couple of days also works. Once in a while using a scrub brush or cloth will get things really clean, but not alot of effort is needed. Works on fiberglass, plastic, tile and glass. I use this on glass shower doors (and tile walls), and it is excellent. 

Also using a rubber bladed squeegee improves overall cleanliness by keeping soap scum to a minimum. The Tilex spray dissolves and removes what the squeegee doesn't wipe away.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

I stopped using bar soap and went to the body wash and it helped
Still have a hard time getting the bottom textured floor clean though.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

toppm, Tilex Daily Shower will clean the textured floor. It will take a few applications, after a week or so of daily use, it will be very clean. After a few days of using the Tilex spray, use a scrub brush and it should clean up. Use the spray every day, or every few days, and it will stay in good condition.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Make your wife do it. Mine does a pretty good job!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

"The Works" is a good product. It cleans the scum off my boat very easily.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

6Speed said:


> Make your wife do it. Mine does a pretty good job!


Ha Ha Ha Good idea. I did get her a new snow shovel last winter....she didn't see the humor in it unfortunately. I will try the Tilex and the works.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Have a fiberglass shower insert and it constantly gets dirty from soap scum, water spots, grease,etc. Have tried all kinds of ways to clean it and most involve a lot of elbow grease. Anyone come across any good products or methods to easily clean this type of surface?


The absolute best product is called "Bar Keepers Friend". The powdered version is the best. You can buy a liquid gel version but it doesn't go nearly as far as the powdered kind. 

Now... if it's a fiberglass shower insert after you scrub it thoroughly and clean it to your liking you can apply a layer of car wax to get it nice and shiny and it will keep it fairly clean for a long time.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

d_rek said:


> The absolute best product is called "Bar Keepers Friend". The powdered version is the best. You can buy a liquid gel version but it doesn't go nearly as far as the powdered kind.
> 
> Now... if it's a fiberglass shower insert after you scrub it thoroughly and clean it to your liking you can apply a layer of car wax to get it nice and shiny and it will keep it fairly clean for a long time.


Bar keepers is the bomb! I've cleaned light scratches out of ceramic with it!


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

d_rek said:


> The absolute best product is called "Bar Keepers Friend". The powdered version is the best. You can buy a liquid gel version but it doesn't go nearly as far as the powdered kind.
> 
> Now... if it's a fiberglass shower insert after you scrub it thoroughly and clean it to your liking you can apply a layer of car wax to get it nice and shiny and it will keep it fairly clean for a long time.


Putting car wax in a shower seems like a really bad idea


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Scott K said:


> Putting car wax in a shower seems like a really bad idea


The manufacturers recommend it.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I would think it would make it slippery and therefore a fall hazard


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Scott K said:


> I would think it would make it slippery and therefore a fall hazard


You don't put the wax on the shower floor, only on the walls.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

petronius said:


> You don't put the wax on the shower floor, only on the walls.


Yeah that.


----------

